# [SOLVED] Upgrading my Toshiba Satellite 1130



## Mr_Keeney (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm attempting to upgrade my satellite 1130, and I wanted to buy a new processor. However I'm having trouble finding out which one's are compatible with my motherboard. The motherboard is a Toshiba BTW30. I would appreciate any help given.
Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading my Toshiba Satellite 1130*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You really can't upgrade laptops. What you buy is what you get with them.


----------



## Mr_Keeney (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Upgrading my Toshiba Satellite 1130*

So is there anything you could recommend that might help give a boost to it's performance? God knows it needs it.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading my Toshiba Satellite 1130*

Hello Mr_Keeney & welcome to TSF :welcome:

Is there any particular problem with the laptop?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading my Toshiba Satellite 1130*

While it is possible to upgrade a laptop CPU it is very difficult to determine what CPU's are/are not compatible with the Mobo & Bios. OEM Mobo & Bios are made to the retailers specs so contacting the manufacturer is the most reliable source for that info.
Your particular unit is outdated by a couple of generations (Celeron 2.0 CPU &
256 MB DDR RAM) so don't expect a lot of assistance from Toshiba. 
Adding a matched pair of 512MB RAM would be about the only upgrade you can do.
Computer memory upgrades for Toshiba Satellite 1130 Series Laptop/Notebook from Crucial.com


----------



## Mr_Keeney (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Upgrading my Toshiba Satellite 1130*

Thanks for the kind welcome, Babbzzz. There is no particular problem apart from the well below average performance. I was hoping that I could simply replace the outdated parts to achieve better performance, although judging by what Tyree says, my options aren't exactly numerous. If this is the case I assume my most cost effective option would be to invest in a new laptop? I was also considering building from scratch to try and save money but that would require further research.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading my Toshiba Satellite 1130*

Building a PC is the most cost effective option and we have a suggested build list to use as a guide to top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## Mr_Keeney (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Upgrading my Toshiba Satellite 1130*

That helps alot. Thanks to all who posted.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading my Toshiba Satellite 1130*

You're welcome.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading my Toshiba Satellite 1130*

You're welcome. That's what we're all here for. Have a good day.


----------

